# JSlider Wert auslesen



## Guest (10. Okt 2006)

Hi!

Ich habe in einem Frame einen JSlider und möchte jetzt den gesetzten Wert per ChangeListener auslesen.
Wie mache ich dies? Ich bräuchte den Wert als Integer.

Hier mein code vom ChangeListener.

```
private class Changer implements ChangeListener{

		public void stateChanged(ChangeEvent e) {
			//int wert = ...........
			
		}
		
	}
```


----------



## dieta (10. Okt 2006)

Da kann dir die API Doc weiterhelfen:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/


```
int wert = derSlider.getValue();
```


----------

